# Tivo rebooting after restarting TivoWeb



## poissony (Feb 20, 2002)

I've recently had a problem whereby if I restart Tivoweb (i.e Restart -> Quick reload or Restart -> Full Reload from within Tivoweb) then Tivo will reboot.

Anybody had this problem or have any ideas why this is happening? 

Did a search but I didn't turn up anything useful.


----------



## Fatbloke (Feb 26, 2002)

This certainly shouldn't happen. You should just be restarting the Tivoweb application. 
Firstly, have a peek in the Tivo logs (go in via tivoweb) to see if anything there, either at the very end or at the start of the next boot.
I'd personally do a reinstall of TW again, just in case something has somehow got corrupted.


----------



## poissony (Feb 20, 2002)

Cheers,

I think i've pinned it down to an old version of hackmanager that I had installed, I've removed it and Tivo is behaving itself


----------



## gyre (Nov 22, 2003)

I get a reboot often when I reboot tivoweb. I'm not, nor have ever used hackmanager.

I'm wondering if the tivo runs out of some memory resource, cos I can also reboot the tivo by telling tivoweb to do a search that returns a huge number of results.

Perhaps the initial memory size parameters in the tivoweb start up file are too low.

-- gyre --


----------



## scgf (Oct 24, 2000)

It happened to me too, yesterday when TiVoWeb was showing the incorrect time after BST commenced. I opted to restart TiVoWeb and wondered why I was unable to access TiVoWeb again. Switched on the TV to find my TiVo was booting up.

I have restarted TiVoWeb many times before and never had this happen.

I am not running hackmanager either.


----------



## poissony (Feb 20, 2002)

Interesting....I'm fairly certain that hackmanager was the cause of my problems since every time I restarted tivoweb Tivo would reboot, not random at all. Since removing restarting has caused no reboots.

Perhaps try Fatblokes suggestions?


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

I have just experienced the Reboot instead of Reload (using Full Reload from within Tivoweb).

I have found the following entries in the *tverr* log:-
*(/var/log/tverr/)

Oct 7 16:10:04 (none) tivosh[110]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal -2
Oct 7 16:10:04 (none) tivosh[110]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system*


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Almost certainly a memory issue - you can kill TCL (force an AssertionFailure reboot) by running out of memory quite easily. On Restart TW loads a whole bunch of stuff into some huge variable arrays, and sometimes its a bit much for the poor dear. DailyMail hits the same problems sometimes, as does mfs_ftp.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Its memory issues.

Edit the first line of the "tivoweb" file (in tivoweb-tcl) to :-

export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032

from (export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=2916352) cures things for me. Also remove any surplus "modules" you are not using.

There was a lot of experimentation with this value in the tivo underground when TiVoweb first appeared and people encountered signal -2.


----------



## ekuns (Oct 10, 2005)

Ian_m said:


> Its memory issues.
> 
> Edit the first line of the "tivoweb" file (in tivoweb-tcl) to :-
> 
> export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032


Since installing TivoWeb (now running TivoWebPlus), I frequently get reboots when using certain pages in the TWP. (As I did with TW) This is a series 1 DTivo which I modded three years ago to replace the original 40 Gig with two 80 Gig drives. (No other mods.) It recently started doing circular GSOD reboots. So I pulled the two 80 Gig drives, put the original 40 back in, bought the Cache Card and now have TWP up and running. I never get any random reboots -- only when doing certain things in TW or TWP.

Restarting TWP will reboot my DTivo sometimes. If I restart TWP and immediately try to load the Tivo TWP home page, then my DTivo will reboot about 80% of the time. If I restart TWP and wait a few minutes before loading the home page, it will reboot about 20% of the time. (I have to wait minutes, not seconds, for the waiting to help.)

I made the above change and so far it has not helped. What are the odds that this is a PSU problem vs a memory problem? If it's a marginal PSU, then how does one get a non-marginal one? One place that has PSUs for this DTivo (Phillips R6000) has pulls.

Note: The two 80 Gig drives I pulled were tested with SpinRite and had no bad sectors, no ECC action during the test.

Searching through other threads here, I have found that for each TWP-triggered reboot, I see the following in tvlog:

Nov 5 06:38:25 (none) tivosh[121]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal -2
Nov 5 06:38:25 (none) tivosh[121]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system

EDIT: Added later: I just fully removed hackman from the TWP modules directory and restarted TWP. Not only did TWP start up much faster, but my mysterious TWP-usage reboots appear to have stopped. The combination of increasing memory and removing hackman -- or maybe just removing hackman -- seems to have fixed my problem. Now I can use all TWP pages without reboots. Nice!


----------



## ekuns (Oct 10, 2005)

A couple weeks after removing hackman and after increasing the memory pool, my TivoWebPlus has not once caused my Tivo to reboot. Of course, having said this, it'll probably happen today. 

It's possible that just removing hackman would have been enough, but I feel no need to reduce the memory pool and see if TWP starts causing problem again!

Before these two changes, my TWP (and TW before that ... I switched to TWP to see if it would increase the stability at all, but it had no affect) usage would reboot my Tivo a couple times a day. Since these changes, not a single unexpected reboot from any cause.


----------



## PyroMan (Jun 5, 2002)

Ian_m said:


> Its memory issues.
> 
> Edit the first line of the "tivoweb" file (in tivoweb-tcl) to :-
> 
> ...


Just to update since it has been awhile. This seems to still be the standard fix to stop TiVo from rebooting when TiVoWebPlus (TWP) is restarted. I have also added it to TivoWeb (TW) just to be on the safe side, although I never previously had a problem with TW. Thanks to whomever was the first to figure this one out. Now my wife won't yell at me when the Tivo restarts because I needed to reload TWP!

And just to make it easier for people to find this I am cross-referencing this post with another that discusses the fix at the "database of deals" thread /forum/showthread.php?t=37159&page=2.

UPDATE: The reboot occured for me again after I loaded a bunch of modules into TWP. I ended up increasing the TIVOSH_POOLSIZE to 16777216 or 2^24. This gives me 16MB to work with. I haven't had any problems since. If you decide to use a different number, I highly suggest it be a power of 2 as this seems to be the common factor.


----------

